# Ihre Meinung zu Knights of Honor?



## Administrator (4. Oktober 2004)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## gladiator3000 (4. Oktober 2004)

tut mir leid aber die punkte lege ich mir noch zu oder kenne ich nicht sind idiotisch !!! das ist ja keine meinung oder ????


----------



## Gr00ve (4. Oktober 2004)

gladiator3000 am 04.10.2004 14:45 schrieb:
			
		

> tut mir leid aber die punkte "lege ich mir noch zu" oder "kenne ich nicht" sind idiotisch !!! das ist ja keine meinung oder ????



Es sind keine Meinungen, stimmt - aber nicht jeder hat dieses Spiel gespielt und wir fragen hier alle Leser nach ihrer Meinung. Würde es die beiden Felder nicht geben, käme wohl ein anderes (verfälschtes) Ergebnis zum Vorschein.


----------



## radinger (4. Oktober 2004)

Gr00ve am 04.10.2004 15:26 schrieb:
			
		

> gladiator3000 am 04.10.2004 14:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Statt "kenne ich nicht" wäre aber "interessiert mich nicht" besser...


----------



## Rabowke (4. Oktober 2004)

radinger am 04.10.2004 17:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Statt "kenne ich nicht" wäre aber "interessiert mich nicht" besser...


warum? interessiert mich nicht hat eine andere aussage als kenn ich nicht.


----------



## radinger (4. Oktober 2004)

Rabowke am 04.10.2004 17:49 schrieb:
			
		

> radinger am 04.10.2004 17:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dann halt "interessiert mich nicht" als zusätzliche antwortmöglichkeit...   

denn ich kenne das spiel zwar, habe es aber nicht und will es mir auch nicht kaufen.


----------



## Murdogh1 (4. Oktober 2004)

Unter " Kenne ich nicht " verstehe ich aber " Hab ich noch nie von gehört ", oder sehe ich das falsch?
Also wäre " Interessiert mich nicht " doch besser.


----------



## Icedpee (5. Oktober 2004)

gehts hier um die meinung zum poll? oder um die meinung zum spiel? 

ich find die demo wenigstens schonmal genial


----------



## Murdogh1 (5. Oktober 2004)

Icedpee am 05.10.2004 09:51 schrieb:
			
		

> gehts hier um die meinung zum poll? oder um die meinung zum spiel?
> 
> ich find die demo wenigstens schonmal genial


Hast ja recht.  
Besitze die Vollversion und ich bin begeistert. Noch verbesserungswürdig aber im Großen und Ganzen ein Top-Titel mit enormer Spieltiefe und Langzeitmotivation.


----------



## BlueLabel (6. Oktober 2004)

Murdogh1 am 05.10.2004 10:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Icedpee am 05.10.2004 09:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wird ich auch meinen die Demo war schon hammer und die Vollversion kann nur geil sein bekomm es erst nächste Woche freue mich aber schon wie ein kleines Baby darauf!..........Ach und wegen der bewertung "kenn ich nicht" ist doch eigentlich uninterresant, diesen Punkt kann man rausnehmen denn diese bewertung verfälscht doch die ganzen Spiele wenn einer auf die Seite geht und sich ein bisl um Spiele "kümmert" kennt auch jedes kleine simple Spiel und wenn interresierts ob einer das Spiel kennt oder nicht. Deswegen ist das Spiel doch nicht schlechter oder besser es gibt genug Leute die noch nicht mal DOOM 3 kannten und das soll was heissen!

PS.: Rechtschreibefehler schenk ich euch.......!

MFG


----------



## BlueLabel (6. Oktober 2004)

Gr00ve am 04.10.2004 15:26 schrieb:
			
		

> gladiator3000 am 04.10.2004 14:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ist doch schwachsinn, das ergebnis wird doch durch die zwei Felder erst gefälscht, weil es doch keinen interresiert ob jemand es kennt oder sich holt und wenn denn wirklich alle ehrlich sein würden wäre ja bei sims wenigstens das eine feld "kennen" 0%.......ich hoffe das war jetzt auch nicht so dann muss ich ein anderes Beispiel nennen!  
Ne aber wirklich wenn einer nicht nur aus Spass mitmacht dann kennt er auch das Spiel und wird es schon liebend gerne "schlecht" oder "gut" bewerten wenns im nicht gefällt oder gefällt, aber aufjedenfall will man ja wissen von dennen die es kennen obs sie es gut finden oder schlecht und wenns die es nicht kennen müssen sie halt es kennenlernen aber dürfen nicht mit voten!

PS.: Rechtschreibefehler könnt ihr euch nehmen....!

MFG


----------



## LaFlow (6. Oktober 2004)

normalerweise bin ich ja nicht so der große strategiefan.aber als ich zu ersten mal die demo gespielt habe,hat mich koh einfach umgehauen.nachdem ich jetzt nicht zählbare male die demo durchgespielt habe,will ich das spiel haben.sollte ich irgendwann mal wieder zu geld kommen,so werde ich es mir direkt zulegen.so ein gutes,fordendes,komplexes und fördendes spiel hab ich schon lange nicht mehr gespielt.


----------



## Spassbremse (7. Oktober 2004)

Ich muss sagen, ich hab der Fertigstellung des Spiels (und der Demo) regelrecht entgegen gefiebert. Nachdem ich jedoch die Demo ausführlich gezockt habe, bin ich zu dem Ergebnis gelangt, dass KoH nicht das Spiel ist, das ich erwartet hatte. Ich hatte mich auf ein Eroberungsspiel gefreut, in dem die taktischen Möglichkeiten im Vordergrund stehen. KoH setzt jedoch den Schwerpunkt im strategischen Bereich,  die Schlachten sind allenfalls als dürftig zu bezeichnen. Ich meine jetzt nicht die graphische Darstellung der Gefechte an sich - ich hab mit 2D kein Problem - wohl aber mit der hakeligen und umständlichen Bedienung.
Sicher kein schlechtes Spiel, aber den Zuschlag erhielt dann letztlich Rome - TW, das mich von der Spielmechanik her einfach mehr anspricht.

Gruss,
Bremse


----------



## TekkenTec (7. Oktober 2004)

Ich muss sagen, ich war im Presseverteiler von Sunflowers und hab dauernd 5 MB-Emails von denen zu KoH bekommen, was mit ISDN ziemlich nerven kann ^^. Da hatte ich eigentlich beschlossen, mit dem Spiel nichts zu tun haben zu wollen.
Leider hab ich dann die Demo von der PCG ausprobiert und ich muss sagen: Verdammt, was ein geiles Spiel !!! 

Hab mir dann direkt die Vollversion gekauft und die hat mich schon so manchen Abend gekostet...

So einen Suchteffekt hab ich seit Civilization 2 nicht mehr erlebt und da durft ich abends nicht an den PC ^^

MfG

TekkenTec


----------



## ralf-wiggum (23. Oktober 2004)

67,7% "kenn ich nicht"???
ließt denn keiner die tests aus der PCG??
komisch  ...


----------



## Harlekin (23. Oktober 2004)

ralf-wiggum am 23.10.2004 19:06 schrieb:
			
		

> 67,7% "kenn ich nicht"???
> ließt denn keiner die tests aus der PCG??
> komisch  ...



Ich kennes es, besitze es nicht, und will es mir nicht zulegen.
So. 
Was ist die nächstliegende antwort?
Eigentlich keine. Aber weil ich das Ergebnis sehen will: "Kenn ich net".
soviel zum verfälschten ergebniss      

@ Redaktion: etwas Nachdenken hätte  helfen können!


----------

